# McCormick poison flask?



## Kari (Feb 20, 2016)

I have the small cobalt three sided McCormick ( with the bee embossed on the front) bottle. The other day I dug this flask with the very same embossing in the front. Not sure if this was a poison flask! I hit the corner with my shovel and broke it, I was sick about it but decided to keep it anyway!
Now if I could only remember how to post a picture! It's been awhile! If someone could point me in the right direction I will post a picture!


----------



## Kari (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 21, 2016)

There is a lot of info on the Internet about McCormick's Bee Brand of products.  It's reasonable to assume that the triangular bottle contained something toxic, but I don't know what it was.

 
​


----------

